# Similar Threads



## pjk (Sep 25, 2019)

At the bottom of all posts now, you'll see Similar Threads which will show threads similar to the one you're viewing:

https://www.dropbox.com/s/8zupejj4dqt2xv6/Screenshot 2019-09-25 19.04.07.png?dl=0

Also, when creating a new post, similar threads will be recommended as you type of title to prevent new duplicate threads and encourage participation on existing threads:

https://www.dropbox.com/s/t8dkxkhyhdllaue/Screenshot 2019-09-25 19.05.34.png?dl=0

Hope this is useful for you guys. If you have any other suggestions to make the community more useful, don't hesitate to let me know.


----------

